# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Perandorët me origjinë ilire

## Xhemail986

Ne kete dokumentar do te mundohemi ti paraqesim disa prej perandoreve ilirian te cilet kane jetuar ne epoken e romakeve. Shum hulumtues keta i kane trajtuar si romak, por fakti eshte qe keta kishin prejardhje Ilire, dhe dalngadal edhe bota eshte duke u vetedijesuar ne lidhje me kete ceshtje. Eshte e domosdoshme qe te thellohemi se pari ne shpjegimin e emrit Ilir, prej nga rrjedh? Cfar domethenie ka? Cfar literature ekziston rreth ilireve? Dhe te tregojme rreth lashtesise se tye. A i paraprine iliret pellazgeve? te gjitha keta pyetje, do te mundohemi ti paraqesim ne kete dokumentar



Pjesa 1

----------


## Albo

Pjesa 2

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Pyetja;A i paraprine  iliret Pellasgeve duhet te jete shtruar gabim se duhet te jete e kunderta..

----------


## Xhemail986

Po normal, të gjithe deri tani kemi pasur vetem nje teori, e ajo eshte qe pellazget jane para ardhesite tane. Mirepo ne epizodin e dyte e dokumentarit shpjegohet  shum bukur se ekziston edhe nje teori e re koheve te fundit, ajo eshte qe Iliret i paraprine Pellazgeve. Shpresojme qe ne te ardhmen me te afert te ket edhe hulumtime me te zgjeruara ne lidhje me kete teme. Te faleminderit.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Cdo gje ben vaki dhe çdo gje mundet te supozohet,me teori "mundet"  qe pellazget te jetojne akoma midis nesh,dhe qe Ne (me njeçik moshe te madhe) te jemi para-ardhesit e pellazgeve. Teori jane nuk kushton asgje ti thuash !

Simbas llogjikes dhe materialeve historike dhe arkeologjike,per aq sa eshte e mundur te dokumentohet historia,qe jane dhe te vetmet  prova te arsyeshme historike,dihet  qe pelasget ishin nje popull pothuajse i paidentifikuar, as si preardhje,as si teritor dhe as si gjuhe. Pra nuk dihet pak a shume prejardhja e tyre,nuk dihet se çfare gjuhe flisnin o se kjo gjuhe bente pjese ne grupin e gjuheve indoeuropiane apo jo,dhe nuk dihet se çfare teritori percaktonin sepse supozohet qe pellasget kane jetuar pak a shume ne te gjithe Mesdheun. Ndersa per Iliret pothuajse jane nje popull i identifikuar,si ne baze te fiseve,si ne baze te gjuhes dhe si ne baze te teritorit etj etj.
Pra kemi  nje popull qe pak a shume nuk dime pothuajse asgje (pellazget) dhe nje popull qe dime o supozohet qe dihet diçka (iliret),edhe si llogjike e thjeshte elementare duhet te jete qe e panjohura mundet ti paraprjije te njohures dhe jo e njohura ti paraprije te panjohures.

----------

